# Polyurethane smell



## smk (Nov 11, 2010)

i painted a double pine door with oil based winmax polyurethane yesterday

I did not realize this until after i finished. The smell irritates my throat and my nervous system. Can polyurethane make someone sick or allergic?

I opened the windows to let some air in and the smalle is still in the room. is there a better way to get rid of the smell or TIME is the only cure?

This is the first coat. I still need to sof sand and apply 2 more coats for final finish.


----------



## Fishbucket (Aug 18, 2010)

It will take about a week for most of it to go away. You'll smell it for a month if you sniff the door up close.


----------



## smk (Nov 11, 2010)

Would opening windows helps or spraying something else?

I wonder if people who work with it regularly are still alive!


----------



## sweensdv (Mar 3, 2008)

I don't know what medical symptoms poly can cause in some people but if you can, isolate the room you're applying the poly in as much as you can and wear a respirator.


----------



## Rick Mathison (Jun 16, 2010)

Additional heat will also help quicken the curing process.

Rick


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

If VM&P Naptha is used as a thinner, like for making a wiping version, it has a low odor compared to mineral spirits, and the finish will dry faster. You could also try a low/odorless mineral spirits for a thinner. If you introduce fans you chance blowing dust and debris on the work. 












 









.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

I had always heard that floating a slice of onion in a saucer of water helps.

My parents would do that when painting. (I would just go hide in the cellar and work on my trains when they were painting.)


----------



## Masterofnone (Aug 24, 2010)

smk said:


> I did not realize this until after i finished. The smell irritates my throat and my nervous system. Can polyurethane make someone sick or allergic?
> 
> I opened the windows to let some air in and the smalle is still in the room. is there a better way to get rid of the smell or TIME is the only cure?


I've never heard of anyone being allergic to polyurethane, but it certainly seems like you had an allergic reaction. 

Use a resporator next time you apply it. 

Also, how you open the window has a LOT to do with how the room vents out. If you can, open windows and doors that face into the wind, and only one window on the opposite wall. If this is not an option, place a large fan in the doorway or largest window opening, (into the wind if possible) then open a small window as far away from the fan as possible. Each of these methods with build air pressure inside the room, and the vapors (and smells) will be pumped out of the room, rather than just drift out.

If you are spraying, cover the floor with cardboard or something disposable. Then get it out of the room as soon as you are done. 

You might also try switching finishes. Water-based poly doesn't smell up an area like oil based. I think you can even put water based on top of oil based, but you can't do it the other way around.

Sorry you had such a bad reaction, and I wish you better luck!

Bobby


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

if your doin them in the house and the jams arnt involved i would take them to the garage.. if i need to spray in the house, i use zip poles and plastic to isolate the area, but the wife still complains of the smell.
some peeps are more sensative than others. me.... my body is not happy without a dose of poly or varnish at least 1-2 times a week. lol.

i def would not put a water over oil finish. an oil will go over just about anything as long as it is cured


----------



## Masterofnone (Aug 24, 2010)

jack warner said:


> i def would not put a water over oil finish. an oil will go over just about anything as long as it is cured


 
I knew you could put one over another, but wasn't sure which was which. My Bad!


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

jack warner said:


> i def would not put a water over oil finish. an oil will go over just about anything as long as it is cured



As long as the oil base is cured, it can be scuff sanded and can be coated with water base poly.












 









.


----------

